# Looking for a Power Auger



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

If anybody is looking to off load their power auger I am interested in buying one. I am sick of the hand powered auger. :|


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Look in the trading post section there is one there today.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoody3 said:


> If anybody is looking to off load their power auger I am interested in buying one. I am sick of the hand powered auger. :|


Look on KSL.com I just saw a power auger for sale real cheap too and a two man shelter


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys! I think I found one on KSL that I am going to go get today.

NEVERMIND :evil: The guy sold it even though I told him I was coming to look at it!!! Im soooo mad.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoody3 said:


> Thanks guys! I think I found one on KSL that I am going to go get today.
> 
> NEVERMIND :evil: The guy sold it even though I told him I was coming to look at it!!! Im soooo mad.


That bites keep looking on KSL one will turn up. good luck


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just hook up with someone that has one. Then you can save money and you dont have to worry about storing it.


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Knowbody I know has one. If anyone wants to share theirs I'd be more than happy to go out fishing with em! :mrgreen:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

This one is on KSL today.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =233&lpid=


----------



## Hoody3 (Dec 24, 2007)

BRL1 said:


> This one is on KSL today.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =233&lpid=


Would that work for the Ice??? Isn't it a ground/dirt one?


----------

